# Reserves: Open House / Job Fairs [Merged]



## jonsey (28 Oct 2003)

I‘ve got pretty much the same decision. I know the Rileys are having an Open House/Recruiting Display at the Royal Canadian Legion, 828 Legion St.
Burlington, on Saturday. So, if you want to check them out, that would probably be a good time.


----------



## humint (23 Feb 2004)

There will be an recruit open house for all Hamilton-area Army units at the end of March (likely 30-31 March and 01 April). All sorts of good stuff will be on display.

Date and Timing TBC

Location: 
John Foote Armoury 
200 James Street North 
Hamilton, Ontario 

This is your chance to get more info on   *THE ARGYLLS*, 705 Coms, 23 Service, 23 Med Coy, 11th Field, and the rhli.

Personally, the most important unit to check-out is The Argylls. Find out more at:

www.sentex.net/argylls

OR CALL 1.905.541.ARMY


----------



## portcullisguy (23 Feb 2004)

I might pop in just to say "hi" to some Argyll NCM‘s who struck chords of fear into me last summer on course.


----------



## humint (24 Feb 2004)

Definitely come by and say "hi". BTW, who were the NCMS?


----------



## krugan (16 Nov 2004)

Great, thx for the replies everyone.  I really want to join the Reserves but I am torn between the Navy and to try for the Marine Engineering Mechanic or Army as an Infantry soldier.

I will be finishing my diploma in April for Mechanical Engineering Technician in Fluid Power and thought the best fit to use some of that education would be as an R312 in the NavRes' and also gain more skills while in that trade, but I wasn't sure on how pratical it would be if I'm not actually on a ship getting the experience. Plus one day in the future I would like to have an opportunity to volunteer & serve on a UN or Nato mission, but I've heard and maybe incorrectly, that it is harder to get chosen for those missions being in the NavRes' then the ArmyRes.

With the ArmyRes as an Infantry soldier I like the idea that they can closely train to the requirements of that trade every weekend required and once a week.

I'm lucky enough to have the HMCS Star and both the RHLI and Argylls to choose from.  HMCS Star is having an open house on the 27th which I will attend to get an idea and find out more info.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (8 Mar 2005)

Thats right folks, 


The 32 brigade is having all of its units come out for this open house. Along with all Emergency Services. That includes Police, Fire and Ambulance services. 

The open house starts at 10 AM and will run straight through till 4 pm. Come down support your fellow units and bring some friends, there will be vehicle and weapons displays and food made by some of the 25 SVC BN cooks and HMCS YORK cooks. 


It will be a blast! Come on down to the FORT YORK ARMOURIES, MARCH 12 2005 located on Lakeshore and Fort York Dr. 

For any other information dont hesitate to call the 25 Svc Bn recruiters at 416 633 6200 ext 2989


Hope to see you all there!


----------



## Tpr.Orange (11 Mar 2005)

Tommorows the big event! the armouries are setup and ready to go! Great exhibits, Great action, and good fun! 


Tell your friends bring family come on down the the fort york armouries between 10am and 4pm! ask questions, take a look at our vehicles.


----------



## the 48th regulator (11 Mar 2005)

Will there be balloons and hotdogs?

If not don't count me in.

tess


----------



## Tpr.Orange (11 Mar 2005)

the cooks will have their kitchen trailer set up and cooking, and i believe the Police services or the Fire Dept brought the balloons. Why not come down tess bring some family and friends to take a look around and support your unit!


----------



## Tpr.Orange (12 Mar 2005)

Thanks to everyone who showed up, met a couple people from off the website it was nice to see you all. 

Good luck to all who end up applying for a position with any of the offices that were hiring.


Thanks again!


----------



## SlipStream (12 Mar 2005)

NOOO OMG I MISSED IT!!...i had to read this post late


----------



## Tpr.Orange (13 Mar 2005)

have no fear soon enough we will be running another open house at the dennison armouries. so stay alert! 


Thanks again!


----------



## SlipStream (13 Mar 2005)

will there be one at Moss Park armoury anytime soon?? closes armoury to me.


----------



## Head Hunter (20 Dec 2006)

In case no one has heard yet there will be a travelling military job fair in Jan and Feb for NB and PEI. Dates and timings as follows...
15 Jan Saint John - Coastal Inn
16 Jan Bathurst - Atlantic Host Hotel
17 Jan Moncton - Delta Beausejour
18 Jan Charlottetown - Rodd Royalty
19 Jan Fredericton - City Motel

5 Feb Saint John - Coastal Inn
6 Feb Edmunston - Chateau Edmunston
7 Feb Dieppe - Ramada Crystal Palace
8 Feb Summerside - lakeview Lodge
9 Feb Fredericton - City Motel

all dates are from 1100 - 2000, there will be aptitude testing done as well without a requirement for an application, great opportunity to challenge a professional aptitude test with no strings attached...


----------



## PQLUR (22 Dec 2006)

Is this mostly for the Reg or Res world (or combined)? Might be something to send our slack unit recruiter out on . . .


----------



## Tangolima (8 Jan 2007)

Saw a poster for it at Regent Mall (Fredericton) and called the centre.  They said it's mostly for Reg Force, but that you could try the aptitude test either way just to see what you would qualify for if interested.


----------



## Skipper279 (18 Apr 2009)

Over 1000 positions available in over 120 trades both part time and full time.

Over 75 Displays featuring most trades in the Health Service, Army Navy and Air Force

The Canadian Forces offers Subsidized education packages at community Colleges for the following trades
Electronics
Cooks
Vehicle Techs
Denial Hygienists
Mechanical Technologists
Geomantic Technicians
Laboratory tech
Biomedical Techs
Radiologist Techs
And more

The Canadian Forces will pay all education expenses and $30k a year while in school and at the completion of the course you may earn up to $52k a year.

The job fair runs from April 30 to May 3 from 9 am to 9 at the Fredericton Exhibition Ground. People interesting in applying will be able to write the CF aptitude test and interviews.  The aptitude testing will occur 1 to 3 May 10 am, 2 pm and 6 pm. On site aptitude testing will be conducted as well

Immediate employment for many trades if you meet all the entry requirements.
Contact the local Canadian Forces Recruiting Office on Priestman Street in Fredericton for more details

There is also an Military Expo featuring Mass Pipe and Drum Bands, ECMA Nominees The Lapointes, the NS Tattoo Navy Boarding Party Display, and the Jiffy Jeep display. The event closes with Hon Col George Canyon presiding over a mass enrolment of 30 new entries into the CF on May 2nd at 2 pm at the FREX in Fredericton NB


----------



## Lumber (18 Apr 2009)

Why are they offering $30k a year plus all academic expenses, and we're only getting $18k a year plus academic expenses at RMC? Humbug, I say. Humbug.


----------



## Greymatters (19 Apr 2009)

You make it sound like the stock market - maybe if you had held out longer you could have made more money on the deal?

Hopefully this is just banter and not your actual opinion...


----------



## Sythen (19 Apr 2009)

> Hopefully this is just banter and not your actual opinion...



yea cause expecting to be paid equally is foolish and you should be ashamed!


----------



## armyvern (19 Apr 2009)

Lumber said:
			
		

> Why are they offering $30k a year plus all academic expenses, and we're only getting $18k a year plus academic expenses at RMC? Humbug, I say. Humbug.



R&Q


----------



## chris_log (19 Apr 2009)

Sythen said:
			
		

> yea cause expecting to be paid equally is foolish and you should be ashamed!



The world ain't fair. 

Want to get paid more in ROTP? Join the reserves first.


----------



## 4Feathers (2 May 2009)

What a great job fair that was, Fredericton always does things in a big way! This event should become an annual event and rival the Halifax International Tattoo. Nice touch to have George Canyon as the guest of honour to enrol the new recruits, he has been on a show tour for the troops many times and is Honourary Colonel for 14 Wg Greenwood. Way to go CFRC Fredericton!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dan514 (10 Nov 2010)

Greetings,

Open House invitation

At the Naval Reserve Division of Montreal


Saturday November 13, 2010 from 14h30 to 16h30 At 3525 rue St-Jacques

-Guided tours of the Naval Reserve unit of Donnacona. 

-Kiosks to introduce Naval Reserve trades. 

-Coffee and Donuts offered.


For more information, please contact,
Sub-Lieutenant Nicolas Groulx 514-283-6517 (ext 214)


----------



## RocketRichard (28 Sep 2017)

http://www.army-armee.forces.gc.ca/en/events/reserve-openhouse.page#ArmouryList


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sask (23 Oct 2017)

I heard on global news while they were reporting on this topic that the "The Canadian Army is also reducing the length of time required for a person to join the Reserve Force, to 30 days."
Any truth to this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brihard (23 Oct 2017)

sask said:
			
		

> I heard on global news while they were reporting on this topic that the "The Canadian Army is also reducing the length of time required for a person to join the Reserve Force, to 30 days."
> Any truth to this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes. Recruiting has been expedited. The intent now is that two visits to the armory should suffice to join the reserves, and it seems to be going alright.


----------



## sask (23 Oct 2017)

Does this speed up the process after your medical files have been sent to Ottawa because i have been waiting for my medical to be cleared for a month now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## da1root (25 Oct 2017)

This is for the Reserve Force only and the expedition is in relation to background checks; if there's an issue with a medical than the file still has to be cleared by the RMO.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (26 Oct 2017)

So, how exactly is this expedited background check happening?


----------



## PuckChaser (26 Oct 2017)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> So, how exactly is this expedited background check happening?



ERC is basically a CPIC check and some reference calls. It's been outsourced to a civilian company for years in recruiting and was done in under 30 days in a majority of cases. I got my volunteering CPIC and VSS completed by the OPP in under 2 weeks, and they only have 1 person doing it for the area.

Major slowdown was the medical portion.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (26 Oct 2017)

But how are they doing it faster now?  Specifically for Res recruits?  And why just for Res?


----------



## daftandbarmy (26 Oct 2017)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> But how are they doing it faster now?  Specifically for Res recruits?  And why just for Res?



The big problem is still the backlog at the RMO. It's killing us slowly, of course, and there's not much we can do about it except not attract too many people who will get browned off waiting too long.


----------



## dangerboy (26 Oct 2017)

Just wondering if this nation wide open house at all the a armouries had any affect. Be curious to see if their was an increase in the number of applications to join the reserves (and thus an increase in people on the ground). I am sure somebody is looking at the numbers.


----------



## RocketRichard (26 Oct 2017)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> Just wondering if this nation wide open house at all the a armouries had any affect. Be curious to see if their was an increase in the number of applications to join the reserves (and thus an increase in people on the ground). I am sure somebody is looking at the numbers.


Our regiment has had lots of inquiries and applicants have begun the process. We had quite a few folks show up in Calgary. More advertising would be beneficial. From our side it was worth it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## da1root (26 Oct 2017)

There's a Term of 





			
				Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> But how are they doing it faster now?  Specifically for Res recruits?  And why just for Res?


I blieve it's a conditional Terms of Service (I believe it's 6months); a Reservist can be enrolled while waiting for their security clearance to be returned.  If there's any issues that would make it so the person can't be in then the TOS won't be renewed.  I'm not really involved with PRes enrollments so would need to double check the policy; but I believe that's how it works.  I'll look for the policy when I return to work.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (26 Oct 2017)

Ahhh...that would make 2+2=4.  thanks!


----------



## sask (26 Oct 2017)

So reservists can be enrolled after their medical has been cleared by the RMO? Or shortly after?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## da1root (28 Oct 2017)

sask said:
			
		

> So reservists can be enrolled after their medical has been cleared by the RMO? Or shortly after?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It depends on what else is required to be completed on their file.  Each file is different so a blanket "yes" isn't an answer I am willing to give to that question.  Your Reserve Recruiter is the best source of information for your file.


----------



## Ashkan08 (9 Sep 2018)

Canadian army reserve open house, September 29, 2018

http://www.army-armee.forces.gc.ca/en/news-publications/national-news-details-no-menu.page?doc=explore-careers-on-september-29-2018-at-canada-wide-army-reserve-open-house-and-job-fair/jle2v6l1


----------



## RocketScientist (2 Nov 2018)

Hello ladies and gentlemen,

Over the last few weeks you guys have helped me clear up a lot of questions I had prior to application. The following excerpt from an email I received from a Toronto Scottish Regiment recruiter has popped up another few questions for me (newbie question alert):

_"*our newest tasking: Direct Fire Support.*  This newest challenge given to the Toronto  Scottish Regiment includes operating the .50 Calibre Heavy Machine Gun and the C16 Automatic Grenade Launcher."_

1. What exactly is a tasking, and what are the different types of taskings?
2. Where can I find a list of "taskings" for the units in my area; specifically: Toronto Scottish Regiment (Mississauga), Lorne Scots (Brampton), 32 Combat Engineers Regiment, Queens Own Rifles of Canada, Royal Regiment of Canada (all 3 in Toronto)

I do know that the QOR has a Parachute Company, which I assume is a "tasking".

I'll be visiting the 32 CER and Toronto Scottish open house in two weeks.

Thank you


----------



## Blackadder1916 (2 Nov 2018)

Read this, it may answer some of your questions.

http://www.army-armee.forces.gc.ca/en/news-publications/national-news-details-no-menu.page?doc=backgrounder-strengthening-the-army-reserve-through-mission-tasks/jgb8dbj5

When this initiative was announced there was some discussion on these forums about the issue.  If you can't find it maybe someone will be along who will take the time to find it and point you in the direction.


----------



## mariomike (2 Nov 2018)

Some discussion here,

Reply #3226 > 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/24381/post-1536139.html#msg1536139
"Starting in 2018, Army Reserve units will be assigned specific Mission Tasks: mortars, pioneers, light urban search and rescue, and direct fire support."



			
				ACE_Engineer said:
			
		

> The following excerpt from an email I received from a Toronto Scottish Regiment recruiter has popped up another few questions for me (newbie question alert):



As always, your unit Recruiter is your most trusted source of official, up to date information.


----------



## RocketScientist (2 Nov 2018)

Thank you all. So, if I understand correctly, a tasking is a speciality assigned to a unit? In essence, while all infantry units might train for all types of operations, a unit with an "urban search and rescue" tasking would spend more time doing that specific task?

Also, why do Reserve units not list their tasks on their page? Seems like the kind of information potential recruits would like to have.

I'm hoping to get more information on this in person in the coming weeks.


----------



## kratz (2 Nov 2018)

ACE_Engineer said:
			
		

> Thank you all. So, if I understand correctly, a tasking is a speciality assigned to a unit? In essence, while all infantry units might train for all types of operations, a unit with an "urban search and rescue" tasking would spend more time doing that specific task?
> 
> Also, why do Reserve units not list their tasks on their page? Seems like the kind of information potential recruits would like to have.
> 
> I'm hoping to get more information on this in person in the coming weeks.



All employers enjoy the ability to be flexible.
Detailing the minutia of potential jobs is mind numbing. 
The job is to recruit people, not scare them away.


----------



## Jonezy76 (28 Sep 2019)

Thought I'd point this out. From 38 Canadian Brigade and 38 Service Battalion on Facebook... Please move if in the wrong place.



> The Canadian Army is holding a National Army Reserve Job Fair across various armouries in Saskatchewan, Manitoba, and Northwest Ontario
> 
> SEE BELOW FOR LOCATIONS, DATES, AND TIMES:
> 
> ...



Edit: There is also one hosted by 39 Service Battalion in Richmond B.C.



> Date and Time
> Sat, 28 September 2019
> 9:00 AM – 4:00 PM PDT
> 
> ...


----------

